# 2008 Sa Christmas In July Case Swap



## KHB (25/2/08)

Well thought i should start a new post for it. I have got a baby due at the end of june so i thought i would try and organise this swap as getting weekends of in my work can be hard. Im a chef! Ive got three weeks booked of so hopefully we can get something happening


----------



## domonsura (25/2/08)

I'll be there...peg me out a tent spot in the back yard  .......


----------



## Adamt (25/2/08)

It's never to early to start organising... I'm definitely in if it's a weekend.



1. KHB
2. Domonsura
3. Adam


----------



## wee stu (25/2/08)

The way things are going in wee stu's brury, group cases like these are about the only things that get my mash tun out of hibernation  

Best put my name down too

1. KHB
2. Domonsura
3. Adam 
4. wee stu


----------



## KHB (25/2/08)

domonsura said:


> I'll be there...peg me out a tent spot in the back yard  .......




Got your place marked!!


----------



## peas_and_corn (25/2/08)

I'll be there with bells on! and- and- possibly clothes as well.

1. KHB
2. Domonsura
3. Adam
4. wee stu
5. peas_and_corn


----------



## domonsura (25/2/08)

peas_and_corn said:


> I'll be there with bells on! and- and- possibly clothes as well.
> 
> 1. KHB
> 2. Domonsura
> ...




OMG I hope you'll be wearing clothes........I prefer to let alcohol be the cause of my nausea if absolutely necessary.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## peas_and_corn (25/2/08)

domonsura said:


> OMG I hope you'll be wearing clothes........I prefer to let alcohol be the cause of my nausea if absolutely necessary.... :lol: :lol:



:lol: well, i'll leave it up to some of the higher powered beers then B)


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (25/2/08)

1. KHB
2. Domonsura
3. Adam
4. wee stu
5. peas_and_corn 
6.Backyard Brewer

Ill be there not to far for me to travel!!


----------



## GMK (25/2/08)

GMK will be in


----------



## braufrau (25/2/08)

KHB said:


> Well thought i should start a new post for it. I have got a baby due at the end of june so i thought i would try and organise this swap as getting weekends of in my work can be hard. Im a chef! Ive got three weeks booked of so hopefully we can get something happening




Ummm ... is this your first baby?


----------



## homekegger1 (25/2/08)

1. KHB
2. Domonsura
3. Adam
4. wee stu
5. peas_and_corn 
6.Backyard Brewer
7.GMK
8.Homekegger1


----------



## Jazman (25/2/08)

1. KHB
2. Domonsura
3. Adam
4. wee stu
5. peas_and_corn
6.Backyard Brewer
7.GMK
8.Homekegger1
9.Jazman(maybee)????????


----------



## KHB (25/2/08)

braufrau said:


> Ummm ... is this your first baby?





No second, so i know what im in for why is that?


----------



## KHB (25/2/08)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> Talk about Immaculate Coception




I think its spelt conception!!

NOW can we please get back on topic lol


----------



## braufrau (26/2/08)

KHB said:


> No second, so i know what im in for why is that?




Just checking. People having their first baby have no idea of the impact on their lives.

The funniest thing is the mothers planning all the things they'll do in their maternity leave. 

Oh wait! What am I saying ... the funniest thing (wasn't funny at the time) was me planning all the things I'd do
with my maternity leave!


----------



## KHB (26/2/08)

braufrau said:


> Just checking. People having their first baby have no idea of the impact on their lives.
> 
> The funniest thing is the mothers planning all the things they'll do in their maternity leave.
> 
> ...




Yeah i know they can make a major change to ur lives!!


----------



## Adamt (3/3/08)

OK... we have 8 and a half, NSW already have 20. This is not good enough.

Come on people!


----------



## KHB (3/3/08)

Jus twanna throw out ther if a sunday meeting wil be cool, just incase im back at work


----------



## peas_and_corn (4/3/08)

Sunday would be great for me


----------



## Rustyc30 (6/3/08)

I should be able to go in for this just in the middle of re-building my brewery so out of action at the moment but hope to be back up and running by then. Screw it count me in just have to push things a bit


----------



## choppadoo (7/3/08)

yeah for sure, im in.

1. KHB
2. Domonsura
3. Adam
4. wee stu
5. peas_and_corn
6.Backyard Brewer
7.GMK
8.Homekegger1
9.Jazman(maybee)????????
10. choppadoo

cheers fellas see you and your beers there.

chops


----------



## KHB (7/3/08)

1. KHB
2. Domonsura
3. Adam
4. wee stu
5. peas_and_corn
6.Backyard Brewer
7.GMK
8.Homekegger1
9.Jazman(maybee)????????
10. choppadoo
11.Rustyc


----------



## BenH (8/3/08)

1. KHB
2. Domonsura
3. Adam
4. wee stu
5. peas_and_corn
6.Backyard Brewer
7.GMK
8.Homekegger1
9.Jazman(maybee)????????
10. choppadoo
11.Rustyc
12. BenH

No idea what I'll have up for offer. Any ideas on a theme?


----------



## domonsura (8/3/08)

I have a theme.....BEER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:....perhaps by then I will have found the time to make some.....


----------



## Doc (9/3/08)

Great to see another case swap happening in SA.
We now have a Case Swap section in the WIKI, to make the organisation of these much easier.
Please create a SA July '08 Case Swap article in the WIKI.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Adamt (9/3/08)

Have just done so Doc, and will update it when necessary.

We need one more participant to make a case of longnecks for everyone.

The sooner we have details set the greater variety of styles we leave open for everyone to brew!


----------



## KHB (9/3/08)

Well SWAMBO is starting to have some second thoughts about having the swap so close after the baby is due, so im putting it out there to see if someone wants to volunteer there place. I will still be going and will do my best to help the person who puts there place up to do the cooking on the day (being a chef)

Sorry for any inconvinence


Cheers Ben


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (9/3/08)

KHB said:


> Well SWAMBO is starting to have some second thoughts about having the swap so close after the baby is due, so im putting it out there to see if someone wants to volunteer there place. I will still be going and will do my best to help the person who puts there place up to do the cooking on the day (being a chef)
> 
> Sorry for any inconvinence
> 
> ...



My hand is up. Just down the road at Nuriootpa. Plenty of back lawn for tents, the lawn should be back to a green colour by then.How does July 5 sound?? My birthday that day as well.If that day does not suit I am open to any other week-end other than the 19-20 as I will be in Melbourne. Yes beer is a good theme, how about winter beers? Dark Ales,Stout and so on??Follow the link to My Place (Roberts Crt) 
BYB


----------



## tangent (9/3/08)

> Im a chef!
> (being a chef)



Is there something you're trying to tell us? Maybe you're a chef?


----------



## KHB (9/3/08)

tangent said:


> Is there something you're trying to tell us? Maybe you're a chef?




I thought we already had this discussion lol

Cheers BYB would be good if everyone else is happy with that


----------



## mickoz (9/3/08)

Hi Guys,

You can put me down too. That makes a dozen beers in the case right?
Not sure how long I will be able to stay at the meet, but I can be there.

Okay to bring the family?

Mick


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (9/3/08)

mickoz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> You can put me down too. That makes a dozen beers in the case right?
> Not sure how long I will be able to stay at the meet, but I can be there.
> ...




You might as well, mine will be here  You will most likely need at least one person to drive you home.

BYB


----------



## domonsura (9/3/08)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> You might as well, mine will be here  You will most likely need at least one person to drive you home.
> 
> BYB



What the hell...what do I care...as long as I have a spare patch of grass to fall over on  I hope you realise that I'm not HALF as well behaved when I'm at someone elses house....:lol:


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (9/3/08)

domonsura said:


> What the hell...what do I care...as long as I have a spare patch of grass to fall over on  I hope you realise that I'm not HALF as well behaved when I'm at someone elses house....:lol:




You should have enough time to talk the legs off all my chairs,and my three legged cat.


BYB


----------



## mickoz (9/3/08)

1. KHB
2. Domonsura
3. Adam
4. wee stu
5. peas_and_corn
6.Backyard Brewer
7.GMK
8.Homekegger1
9.Jazman(maybee)????????
10. choppadoo
11.Rustyc
12. BenH
13. MickOz


----------



## Adamt (10/3/08)

OK! We have 13... pending Jazman's inclusion.

I think the "winter" theme is a good idea. Beefy ales and stouts, dark lagers, bocks, etc.

1 longneck of said beer for each other person on the list. i.e. at this stage each person brings 12 longnecks. Don't forget to bring beer to share around on the day.

As we have plenty of time leading up to the case swap, it would be best to ensure your beer is bottled a few weeks before swap day. This will ensure there will be no bottle bombs, which can and do happen.

If you have decided what you are going to brew please put the style next to your name so we don't end up with a case full of the same style beer.

1. KHB
2. Domonsura
3. Adam
4. wee stu
5. peas_and_corn
6. Backyard Brewer
7. GMK
8. Homekegger1
9. Jazman (to confirm)
10. choppadoo
11. Rustyc
12. BenH
13. MickOz

If anyone else has suggestions to make this easier/more organised, post away!


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (10/3/08)

Adamt said:


> OK! We have 13... pending Jazman's inclusion.
> 
> I think the "winter" theme is a good idea. Beefy ales and stouts, dark lagers, bocks, etc.
> 
> ...




Well first of all a concessus on the date would be a great start.Who wants to pitch a tent.Even have room for a caravan in the drive if thats your fancy.The local caravan park is basically on my back door check it out The infamaous "Screwtop" has even stayed there.How many extras besides the names on the list e.g wives,girlfriends kids.Do I need to notify the local constabulary. PM me if you are the shy type.As for style, I am new to the AG scene so it will be something I will procrastinate over.To me stout is stout, dark ale is dark ale and so on.I have one of those miracle/magic boxes on hand for those who feel the need to bring the odd keg or two.Do we want to pitch in for an evening meal or a lunch time thing we have a great award winning pizzeria close by.Bring on some ideas.

Cheers
BYB


----------



## Tim F (10/3/08)

Hi all, is it too late to stick my hand up for this as well? Cool if so and I will just drool over all of your reviews


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (10/3/08)

Tim F said:


> Hi all, is it too late to stick my hand up for this as well? Cool if so and I will just drool over all of your reviews




Me personally, not fussed. But since this is my first case swap I am not sure on the critique that needs to be followed.If the list for the swap is closed I would not see a problem in turning up with a couple of your sample's to share in the day.

Back Yard Brewer


----------



## BenH (10/3/08)

I've updated the wiki on this subject. If it's regularly updated, it will make it easier to see at a glance what is going on.

I don't see why we would close the list off yet - unless it starts to get above 24 (in which case, everyone would need to brew more than a standard batch). I also don't see any issue with having 15, 17, whatever - no need to make it an 'even' case.


----------



## GMK (10/3/08)

Ok - we should meet before lunch and do a lunch or a mid arvo and do a tea.

Happy either way.
My contribution will be in Stubbies.
I have just brewed an AG Trios Pistoles - 9% Belgian Dark - with the new Wyeast VSS Strain 3864 Belgian/Canadian Ale Yeats.
Tasted most excellent from the secondary....Thinking of putting that in.

I am also wanting to do another AG Barley wine in the next week or 2 - but you might need to wait until Xmas if i put that in.

i also have an AG recipe for a Samiclaus Bier - 14% but if you guys want i can brew it but it needs aging - so might be ready for next june july.

Otherwise happy to wait for everyone to select their style and i will fit in..

just let me know.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (10/3/08)

GMK said:


> Ok - we should meet before lunch and do a lunch or a mid arvo and do a tea.




Thats fine with me. Kickstart things at around 11ish onwards. But we still need to pick a suitable day/date.Remeber the 19th-20th July is out.Better still let me just say the 5th of July.July is way off at ATM so brewers should be able to work it in.

BYB


----------



## Rustyc30 (10/3/08)

sound good to me 5th is fine just put it in the diary. Now the only thing is to get the brewery back together


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (10/3/08)

If anyone wants to acclimatize before the swap, PM me and we can arrange a time when you can drop in. 

Cheers
BYB


----------



## Adamt (10/3/08)

GMK: The 9% belgian dark sounds a winner! Leave the BW for the actual Xmas case and the Samiclaus for next year 

I am thinking I may complement the belgian dark with a hybrid'ish belgian golden strong, something along the lines of Piraat.

1. KHB
2. Domonsura
3. Adam - Hybrid Belgian Strong Ale
4. wee stu
5. peas_and_corn
6. Backyard Brewer
7. GMK - Belgian Dark Strong Ale
8. Homekegger1
9. Jazman (to confirm)
10. choppadoo
11. Rustyc
12. BenH
13. MickOz
14. Tim F


----------



## Jazman (10/3/08)

see what brews i can do maybe a bock since i have a fridge to ferment in,,, but see what beer i have as th that time of year im stockpiling for summer so beer is low a lunch think is better for me and nuri aint to far from me so it be good for a change


----------



## domonsura (10/3/08)

5th is good for me......not too sure what I'm going to brew, but it will most likely be the best of whatever I brew over the coming couple of months.....


----------



## KHB (10/3/08)

5th is good for me too, havnt brewed a dark AG yet, but will be looking to do a porter


----------



## peas_and_corn (12/3/08)

I'm in several minds about what to make, so my contribution might be edited a couple times before the swap! But right now a Foreign Extra Stout is my thought

1. KHB
2. Domonsura
3. Adam - Hybrid Belgian Strong Ale
4. wee stu
5. peas_and_corn- Foreign Extra Stout(?)
6. Backyard Brewer
7. GMK - Belgian Dark Strong Ale
8. Homekegger1
9. Jazman (to confirm)
10. choppadoo
11. Rustyc
12. BenH
13. MickOz
14. Tim F


----------



## Stuster (12/3/08)

PnC, you might want to add that in the new article (wiki) on the Xmas case. There's a new section for that a new one for the SA Case as well. Should make life easier.


----------



## peas_and_corn (12/3/08)

updated entire brewers/styles section


----------



## domonsura (12/3/08)

I've updated the wiki article, swap contributions can be dropped off to me, and I will transport them to the swap on the day.
I will have a couple of seats available for the trip up there and back - however I will be staying up there for the night and returning the following day so passengers will need to fit in with that


----------



## drsmurto (12/3/08)

1. KHB
2. Domonsura
3. Adam - Hybrid Belgian Strong Ale
4. wee stu
5. peas_and_corn- Foreign Extra Stout(?)
6. Backyard Brewer
7. GMK - Belgian Dark Strong Ale
8. Homekegger1
9. Jazman (to confirm)
10. choppadoo
11. Rustyc
12. BenH
13. MickOz
14. Tim F
15. DrSmurto - Robust Porter or Dry Irish Stout

Lurking on this thread for a while deciding whether or not to join in - the darker beers sold me. I have a robust porter in bottles already so it will be nice and aged by the swap altho i may do another dry irish stout that was damn nice over xmas but would be better suited to winter.

Wayne - the dark ale you gave me is damn nice and other dark ale loving mates agree. And its getting better altho with the heatwave we are going thru i switched the tap to a hefeweizen. Will put it back on if/when the cool change arrives.

As for dates, i can only make a Sunday unless you plan an evening Saturday do due to footy.

Cheers
DrSmurto


----------



## homekegger1 (13/3/08)

I got a mate that brews and has told me of his interest to be involved. Any chance he can join in even though he isn't an AHB member?

Cheers

HK


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (13/3/08)

domonsura said:


> I've updated the wiki article, swap contributions can be dropped off to me, and I will transport them to the swap on the day.
> I will have a couple of seats available for the trip up there and back - however I will be staying up there for the night and returning the following day so passengers will need to fit in with that



So you are a back lawn/tent candidate?I do have room under a carport or verandah as well. Do I need to hire a portaloo or are you house trained  BTW there is a gentlemans room outback behind the bar  

Cheers
BYB


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (13/3/08)

homekegger1 said:


> I got a mate that brews and has told me of his interest to be involved. Any chance he can join in even though he isn't an AHB member?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> HK



Again, is he house trained :mellow: 

BYB


----------



## domonsura (13/3/08)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> So you are a back lawn/tent candidate?I do have room under a carport or verandah as well. Do I need to hire a portaloo or are you house trained
> 
> Cheers
> BYB




depends how much beer you feed me.......but I'm more likely to pull a homekegger and fall asleep in a corner  . I don't have a tent yet, but I was thinking of getting a cabin at the caravan park place...who knows.......a bit bloody cold for a tent in the barossa in July isn't it? But then we come back to the how much beer question......beer has a wonderfully insulating quality......
Maybe I should bring the van up and sleep in that (with the keys dutifully handed in of course.......*nudges smurto*......).... :icon_drunk:


----------



## homekegger1 (14/3/08)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> Again, is he house trained
> BYB



Yeah I think Little Butts is house trained. Plus he can stumble home afterwards




domonsura said:


> depends how much beer you feed me.......but I'm more likely to pull a homekegger and fall asleep in a corner  . I don't have a tent yet, but I was thinking of getting a cabin at the caravan park place...who knows.......a bit bloody cold for a tent in the barossa in July isn't it? But then we come back to the how much beer question......beer has a wonderfully insulating quality......
> Maybe I should bring the van up and sleep in that (with the keys dutifully handed in of course.......*nudges smurto*......).... :icon_drunk:



Nice one Dom, glad to see I am an inspiration to you. Gotta say, I am steering clear of the Eisbock this time. Damn it was so so good... BTW if you are in need of a tent, let me know. I have a spare. even have an air mattress you can borrow as well. Can't guarantee it will stay up all night but it does the job. Used it recently for a long weekend away. Needed pumping up each night but was sufficient for the night. Just bring a couple of blankets and you will be warm enough. Let me know if you need to borrow it. I will most likely take pride of place in the driveway with my camper if BYB will allow it  

Cheers

HK


----------



## Tim F (18/3/08)

If my experimental batch works out ok I'll go with a roggenbier! Hopefully that fits a wintery theme.

1. KHB
2. Domonsura
3. Adam - Hybrid Belgian Strong Ale
4. wee stu
5. peas_and_corn- Foreign Extra Stout(?)
6. Backyard Brewer
7. GMK - Belgian Dark Strong Ale
8. Homekegger1
9. Jazman (to confirm)
10. choppadoo
11. Rustyc
12. BenH
13. MickOz
14. Tim F - Roggenbier
15. DrSmurto - Robust Porter or Dry Irish Stout


----------



## KHB (18/3/08)

1. KHB-Chocolate Porter
2. Domonsura
3. Adam - Hybrid Belgian Strong Ale
4. wee stu
5. peas_and_corn- Foreign Extra Stout(?)
6. Backyard Brewer
7. GMK - Belgian Dark Strong Ale
8. Homekegger1
9. Jazman (to confirm)
10. choppadoo
11. Rustyc
12. BenH
13. MickOz
14. Tim F - Roggenbier
15. DrSmurto - Robust Porter or Dry Irish Stout

I will be trying this recipie next weekend so i can adjust it if nesecerry, fingers crossed

P.S AdamT i have got your Bohemian Blonde recipie going in my fermenter at the moment looking forward to trying it


----------



## domonsura (18/3/08)

Well since a dark theme has been selected, you guys are going to get the chocolate soldier as the swap.....Dr Smurto likes it so that's good enough for me 

1. KHB-Chocolate Porter
2. Domonsura - Chocolate Soldier 'Porter type Dark'
3. Adam - Hybrid Belgian Strong Ale
4. wee stu
5. peas_and_corn- Foreign Extra Stout(?)
6. Backyard Brewer
7. GMK - Belgian Dark Strong Ale
8. Homekegger1
9. Jazman (to confirm)
10. choppadoo
11. Rustyc
12. BenH
13. MickOz
14. Tim F - Roggenbier
15. DrSmurto - Robust Porter or Dry Irish Stout


----------



## KHB (23/3/08)

Just wondering if you are going to put a stubbie in for the swap instead of a longneck would you have to do 2 per person??


----------



## BenH (23/3/08)

KHB said:


> Just wondering if you are going to put a stubbie in for the swap instead of a longneck would you have to do 2 per person??




erm, yeah. I'm not going to be happy to give you a longneck if I'm only getting one stubby in return!

Longnecks really would be easier if you can manage, especially if the swap is done later in the day (like it was last time!)


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (23/3/08)

BenH said:


> erm, yeah. I'm not going to be happy to give you a longneck if I'm only getting one stubby in return!
> 
> Longnecks really would be easier if you can manage, especially if the swap is done later in the day (like it was last time!)




Brewers will have to settle for 2 stubbies from me.Some time ago I gave away all my longnecks. Besides I think the idea of a couple stubbies may be a good idea?? If there is going to be a problem I may have to chase up a couple dozen longy's.

BYB


----------



## Adamt (23/3/08)

I personally don't mind... I think we may have a quite a few big beers that would be best consumed one stubby at a time anyway. Everyone having the same size bottles just makes the swap a bit easier, as well as taking away your contribution.


----------



## drsmurto (24/3/08)

After the heatwave finally ended i put Wayne's chocolate soldier back on tap and the extra month has improved it. It was a tasty dark ale fresh but its coming into its own now, so smooth and far too easy to drink during the chilly hills nights! Not sure i need another bottle of it tho! 

Got myself a picnic tap on the weekend so will bring a keg of something along to the swap day, possibly something not dark.


----------



## homekegger1 (26/3/08)

Just a short reminder that there is a wiki for this subject and all should use it to update details. Perhaps we should look at a cut-off soon so we can know how many bottles we all need. I for one am looking to brew this weekend for my swap beer. So I would like to know how much I am bottling. AS I am limited as to how many bottles I have and will most likely need to get more.

Cheers

HK



Doc said:


> Great to see another case swap happening in SA.
> We now have a Case Swap section in the WIKI, to make the organisation of these much easier.
> Please create a SA July '08 Case Swap article in the WIKI.
> 
> ...


----------



## Adamt (26/3/08)

I say we set the cutoff date as the Monday evening, aka the end of march.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (27/3/08)

Adamt said:


> I say we set the cutoff date as the Monday evening, aka the end of march.




Sounds good to me, or the next best thing is when daylight saving finishes. April 6th.

BYB


----------



## drsmurto (27/3/08)

As long as we dont go over 24 i am fine since my case swap beer was bottled 6 weeks ago!  

The robust porter will be 4 months old by the time the swap comes around and hopefully drinking like liquid silk........


----------



## drsmurto (7/4/08)

1. KHB-Chocolate Porter
2. Domonsura - Chocolate Soldier 'Porter type Dark'
3. Adam - Hybrid Belgian Strong Ale
4. wee stu
5. peas_and_corn- Foreign Extra Stout(?)
6. Backyard Brewer
7. GMK - Belgian Dark Strong Ale
8. Homekegger1
9. Jazman (to confirm)
10. choppadoo
11. Rustyc
12. BenH
13. MickOz
14. Tim F - Roggenbier
15. DrSmurto - Dark Mild

Changed mine cos the porter is a bit dubious. Not sure if it was the heatwave (bottles are in the shed) but some bottles have a slight vegemite taste to them. Been meaning to try a dark mild - still fits the theme, its just easier to drink and since you lot put in 7+% big beers last time i feel its my job to promote responsible drinking. I'm sure Wayne can back me up on that one...... h34r: 

Cheers
DrSmurto

EDIT - just noticed this list doesnt match the wiki - so which one is the right one?


----------



## domonsura (7/4/08)

DrSmurto said:


> since you lot put in 7+% big beers last time i feel its my job to promote responsible drinking. I'm sure Wayne can back me up on that one...... h34r:
> 
> Cheers
> DrSmurto




uhhh....yes....yes I can......


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (7/4/08)

*Just a quick question to all. What is the critique? AG and K&K or all AG.Or dare I say it all K&K  
*
BREWER AND STYLE:
1. KHB-Khocaholic Porter
2. Domonsura
3. Adam - Hybrid Belgian Strong Ale
4. wee stu
5. peas_and_corn- Foreign Extra Stout(?)
6. Backyard Brewer - Some Type of Porter
7. GMK - Belgian Dark Strong Ale
8. Homekegger1 - Robust Porter
9. Jazman smoked porter or dopplebock
10. choppadoo - Russian Imperial Stout
11. Rustyc - Scottish Ale
12. BenH - Northern English Brown Ale
13. MickOz
14. Tim F
15. DrSmurto - Dark Mild
16. Ryan - Stout
17. RussTaylor


BYB


----------



## domonsura (7/4/08)

I would have to say all AG, because that's what mine will be.........but at least if it's kit/partial....identify it as such


----------



## Adamt (7/4/08)

I'm fairly sure there are a few people on this list that only brew kits at the moment and I don't have a problem with that.

However if you can do a full/partial mash, please do it. It doesn't seem fair for someone to submit a case of full-mashed beers and get kit/extract (dare i say, second rate) beer from some of those who have the means and knowledge to mash. 

There's plenty of time before the swap


----------



## domonsura (7/4/08)

Adamt said:


> I'm fairly sure there are a few people on this list that only brew kits at the moment and I don't have a problem with that.
> 
> However if you can do a full/partial mash, please do it. It doesn't seem fair for someone to submit a case of full-mashed beers and get kit/extract (dare i say, second rate) beer from some of those who have the means and knowledge to mash.
> 
> There's plenty of time before the swap



I think that's a fair call....no taking the easy option if you are capable of doing a mash


----------



## choppadoo (7/4/08)

Personally, I'd be keen for AG only in the case swap. Might be the fulcrum to move a few K&Kers over to the dark side...
A case swap is a good forum for getting some feedback on your beers for newcomers to AG.  

Cheers


----------



## braufrau (8/4/08)

Don't forget that one of the best beers in the Christmas case was a partial! 

Wayne said I could quote him on that! :lol:


----------



## braufrau (8/4/08)

Actually people could be constructive about this.

If K&K people would like to put up their hands for an AG buddy, and vice versa, 
that buddy could volunteer to "host" a brew day,
where K&K brewer comes along with his ingredients for the case swap (grain, hops etc.) and his fermenter and brews on his AG "host's" equipment and takes the fermenter (or cube) of fermenting wort home at the end.


----------



## GMK (8/4/08)

braufrau said:


> Actually people could be constructive about this.
> 
> If K&K people would like to put up their hands for an AG buddy, and vice versa,
> that buddy could volunteer to "host" a brew day,
> where K&K brewer comes along with his ingredients for the case swap (grain, hops etc.) and his fermenter and brews on his AG "host's" equipment and takes the fermenter (or cube) of fermenting wort home at the end.




Great Idea - happy for people to come upto the BrewInn and use my AG Gear....


----------



## drsmurto (8/4/08)

Any hills people want to use my gear am more than happy to play host. PM me for details.


----------



## BenH (8/4/08)

I'm happy for anyone in the Inner Southern area to come and use my gear.

(Any excuse to brew - even if it's not mine!  )

Great idea Braufrau.


----------



## domonsura (8/4/08)

The brewboy is sitting there hardly being used....... Someone/'s is welcome to come & fire it up.


----------



## Tim F (8/4/08)

Mine will be all grain but I can't see any reason to restrict it, I'm sure there are plenty of drinkable kit+ or partial brews waiting to be drunk!


----------



## Jazman (8/4/08)

if some does a patial thats fine by me some great beers can be made with partials as some brewers are limited by equipment


----------



## domonsura (8/4/08)

braufrau said:


> Don't forget that one of the best beers in the Christmas case was a partial!
> 
> Wayne said I could quote him on that! :lol:




One of the BETTER beers Braufrau...........I did enjoy it however it was a partial not a 'kit' & doesn't mean that I want to drive all the way up to the Barossa to swap my AG beer for kit beer.......

If no-one else wants to say this - I will..........(and I'm not trying to start a fight so those who want to argue this point can argue with someone else.....because my opinion on this will not change..)

With all due respect to those who enjoy kit brewing for whatever reason, I'm in this swap for the _learning about AG brewing _ and how the _AG beer_ was achieved by the person who took the time and made the effort to make it ........& while I can handle a couple of well made kit beers in the case I'm not really all that interested in them & I would feel ripped off if I got a pile of kit beers in return for my AG effort.....

partials absolutely, no issues there ...but ...........kits?

How about a show of hands to see what proportion of what we will have in the case?


----------



## drsmurto (9/4/08)

BREWER AND STYLE:
1. KHB-Khocaholic Porter
2. Domonsura
3. Adam - Hybrid Belgian Strong Ale
4. wee stu
5. peas_and_corn- Foreign Extra Stout(?)
6. Backyard Brewer - Some Type of Porter
7. GMK - Belgian Dark Strong Ale
8. Homekegger1 - Robust Porter
9. Jazman smoked porter or dopplebock
10. choppadoo - Russian Imperial Stout
11. Rustyc - Scottish Ale
12. BenH - Northern English Brown Ale
13. MickOz
14. Tim F
15. DrSmurto - *AG* - Dark Mild 
16. Ryan - Stout
17. RussTaylor

I will agree with Wayne that i would prefer AGs and partials but this is also an opportunity for kit brewers to come along and meet AG/partial brewers and talk about the craft. Dont want a kit brewer to contribute and then not show up, thats not what this is about. So if someone wants to put a kit in and then come along and taste the AG beers we bring along the day i am fine with that. My best kit beers were the darker ones......

BUt with all the offers of AG equipment to use there isnt really much of an excuse! As Ben said, any excuse to brew!

Cheers
DrSmurto


----------



## domonsura (9/4/08)

Has to be said too, if you are kit brewer and want to come along - DO IT! You'll be very welcome, and then we can tie you to a chair and begin the exorcism of the kit demon within :lol:
I can see it now...... (spoken in monotone voice) "HELLO....MY NAME IS PETER, AND I AM AN ALL GRAIN BREWER. I RENOUNCE KIT BREWING AND RELINQUISH MY CAN OPENER"


----------



## drsmurto (9/4/08)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BenH (9/4/08)

:lol: I thought that AG brewing was a revelation - now you tell me that it's an exorcism!


----------



## domonsura (9/4/08)

***digging through old boxes to find the leather tie down straps & holy water...where the hell is my copy of John Palmers bible? ***........

BYB, know anyone up there who has a pool we can use? We may need to subject some freshly exorcised kit brewers to the 'sink or float' test just to make sure they are safe to be around :lol:


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (9/4/08)

domonsura said:


> ***digging through old boxes to find the leather tie down straps & holy water...where the hell is my copy of John Palmers bible? ***........
> 
> BYB, know anyone up there who has a pool we can use? We may need to subject some freshly exorcised kit brewers to the 'sink or float' test just to make sure they are safe to be around :lol:




The local olympic size pool is only a hop skip and a stagger from my abode.The closest thing I have to exorcism music would be the XFILES theme :lol: 

On the subject of what type of beer I do agree partially with Dom, AG would be nice or a partial. I still do K&K for the ones who drop around here and arent intersted in what it tastes like. But again like Dom I'm not here to s**t can kit brewers but to hopefully promote and learn more about AG. Twelve months ago when I decided to build my draconian brewing system I would never of thought I would become that addicted. The best advice I can give anyone wanting to brew AG is to take advice and ask questions. Take the oppurtunity to use some ones AG set-up.

BYB


----------



## GMK (11/4/08)

OK - updating my beer.

BREWER AND STYLE:
1. KHB-Khocaholic Porter
2. Domonsura
3. Adam - Hybrid Belgian Strong Ale
4. wee stu
5. peas_and_corn- Foreign Extra Stout(?)
6. Backyard Brewer - Some Type of Porter
7. GMK - AG Belgian Dark Strong Ale - Trios Pistoles with new 3864 Canadian Belgian Yeast (in stubbies now) + AG BYO Chrismas in a Bottle - spiced Ale brewed this weekend.
8. Homekegger1 - Robust Porter
9. Jazman smoked porter or dopplebock
10. choppadoo - Russian Imperial Stout
11. Rustyc - Scottish Ale
12. BenH - Northern English Brown Ale
13. MickOz
14. Tim F
15. DrSmurto - AG - Dark Mild 
16. Ryan - Stout
17. RussTaylor

So with 17 people so far - i will need 16 stubbies of each.


----------



## homekegger1 (12/4/08)

Well my porter has now been bottled. I will try it in a few weeks to see if it is all good. For those wanting to know, it is an AG brew. But I will say, that I am glad I keg, and went straight to kegging when I started out. Because I actually hated the time consuming efforts of bottling. God I feel sorry for those that do that all the time.

Cheers and looking forward to the swap.

HK :beer:


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (13/4/08)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> Sounds good to me, or the next best thing is when daylight saving finishes. April 6th.
> 
> BYB





So the cut off date has passed? Do we all agree? That will make 17 brewers involved in the swap making it 16 longys or 32 stubbies needed for the swap or 12.75ltrs of beer. Or Or Or  

BYB


----------



## RussTaylor (13/4/08)

BREWER AND STYLE:
1. KHB-Khocaholic Porter
2. Domonsura
3. Adam - Hybrid Belgian Strong Ale
4. wee stu
5. peas_and_corn- Foreign Extra Stout(?)
6. Backyard Brewer - Some Type of Porter
7. GMK - AG Belgian Dark Strong Ale - Trios Pistoles with new 3864 Canadian Belgian Yeast (in stubbies now) + AG BYO Chrismas in a Bottle - spiced Ale brewed this weekend.
8. Homekegger1 - Robust Porter
9. Jazman smoked porter or dopplebock
10. choppadoo - Russian Imperial Stout
11. Rustyc - Scottish Ale
12. BenH - Northern English Brown Ale
13. MickOz
14. Tim F
15. DrSmurto - AG - Dark Mild 
16. Ryan - Stout
17. RussTaylor - AG - Oktoberfest or ESB


----------



## Tim F (13/4/08)

Looks like the list got broke somewhere, correct this if I have anyone wrong! If all good we can update the wiki too. Should we add the yeast we're using in case anyone wants to culture from the bottle?

1. KHB-Chocolate Porter
2. Domonsura - Chocolate Soldier 'Porter type Dark'
3. Adam - Hybrid Belgian Strong Ale
4. wee stu
5. peas_and_corn- Foreign Extra Stout(?)
6. Backyard Brewer - Some Type of Porter
7. GMK -AG- Belgian Dark Strong Ale - Trios Pistoles with new 3864 Canadian Belgian Yeast (in stubbies now) + AG BYO Chrismas in a Bottle - spiced Ale brewed this weekend.
8. Homekegger1
9. Jazman (to confirm)
10. choppadoo
11. Rustyc
12. BenH
13. MickOz
14. Tim F -AG- Roggenbier - 3068
15. DrSmurto -AG- Dark Mild
16. Ryan - Stout
17. RussTaylor - AG - Oktoberfest or ESB


----------



## Rustyc30 (13/4/08)

Tim F said:


> Looks like the list got broke somewhere, correct this if I have anyone wrong! If all good we can update the wiki too. Should we add the yeast we're using in case anyone wants to culture from the bottle?
> 
> 1. KHB-Chocolate Porter
> 2. Domonsura - Chocolate Soldier 'Porter type Dark'
> ...


----------



## mickoz (13/4/08)

Looks like the list got broke somewhere, correct this if I have anyone wrong! If all good we can update the wiki too. Should we add the yeast we're using in case anyone wants to culture from the bottle?

1. KHB-Chocolate Porter
2. Domonsura - Chocolate Soldier 'Porter type Dark'
3. Adam - Hybrid Belgian Strong Ale
4. wee stu
5. peas_and_corn- Foreign Extra Stout(?)
6. Backyard Brewer - Some Type of Porter
7. GMK -AG- Belgian Dark Strong Ale - Trios Pistoles with new 3864 Canadian Belgian Yeast (in stubbies now) + AG BYO Chrismas in a Bottle - spiced Ale brewed this weekend.
8. Homekegger1
9. Jazman (to confirm)
10. choppadoo
11. Rustyc
12. BenH
13. MickOz - Belgian Specialty
14. Tim F -AG- Roggenbier - 3068
15. DrSmurto -AG- Dark Mild
16. Ryan - Stout
17. RussTaylor - AG - Oktoberfest or ESB


----------



## KHB (14/4/08)

1. KHB-Chocolate Porter-1098
2. Domonsura - Chocolate Soldier 'Porter type Dark'
3. Adam - Hybrid Belgian Strong Ale
4. wee stu
5. peas_and_corn- Foreign Extra Stout(?)
6. Backyard Brewer - Some Type of Porter
7. GMK -AG- Belgian Dark Strong Ale - Trios Pistoles with new 3864 Canadian Belgian Yeast (in stubbies now) + AG BYO Chrismas in a Bottle - spiced Ale brewed this weekend.
8. Homekegger1
9. Jazman (to confirm)
10. choppadoo
11. Rustyc
12. BenH
13. MickOz - Belgian Specialty
14. Tim F -AG- Roggenbier - 3068
15. DrSmurto -AG- Dark Mild
16. Ryan - Stout
17. RussTaylor - AG - Oktoberfest or ESB


----------



## peas_and_corn (17/4/08)

1. KHB-Chocolate Porter-1098
2. Domonsura - Chocolate Soldier 'Porter type Dark'
3. Adam - Hybrid Belgian Strong Ale
4. wee stu
5. peas_and_corn- Milk Stout
6. Backyard Brewer - Some Type of Porter
7. GMK -AG- Belgian Dark Strong Ale - Trios Pistoles with new 3864 Canadian Belgian Yeast (in stubbies now) + AG BYO Chrismas in a Bottle - spiced Ale brewed this weekend.
8. Homekegger1
9. Jazman (to confirm)
10. choppadoo
11. Rustyc
12. BenH
13. MickOz - Belgian Specialty
14. Tim F -AG- Roggenbier - 3068
15. DrSmurto -AG- Dark Mild
16. Ryan - Stout
17. RussTaylor - AG - Oktoberfest or ESB 


Made up my mind- Milk Stout.

You want it black don't you?? Black like your heart???


----------



## RussTaylor (25/4/08)

1. KHB-Chocolate Porter-1098
2. Domonsura - Chocolate Soldier 'Porter type Dark'
3. Adam - Hybrid Belgian Strong Ale
4. wee stu
5. peas_and_corn- Milk Stout
6. Backyard Brewer - Some Type of Porter
7. GMK -AG- Belgian Dark Strong Ale - Trios Pistoles with new 3864 Canadian Belgian Yeast (in stubbies now) + AG BYO Chrismas in a Bottle - spiced Ale brewed this weekend.
8. Homekegger1
9. Jazman (to confirm)
10. choppadoo
11. Rustyc
12. BenH
13. MickOz - Belgian Specialty
14. Tim F -AG- Roggenbier - 3068
15. DrSmurto -AG- Dark Mild
16. Ryan - Stout
17. RussTaylor - AG - ESB


----------



## drsmurto (28/4/08)

An ESB? :unsure: Does that qualify as a dark beer?

Probably just as much as my dark mild!  

Did a trial run to see how it turns out and its a winner. Bloody easy drinking beer unlike your 7+% monsters. 

EDIT - and i have prefected bottling from a keg so you wont be scabbing any free yeast from me! :wacko:


----------



## mickoz (28/4/08)

DrSmurto said:


> An ESB? :unsure: Does that qualify as a dark beer?
> 
> Probably just as much as my dark mild!
> 
> ...



Bottling from a keg is not something I have done much of yet and the little I have done has been pretty messy

Spill the beans please. What is the DrSmurto method?

Mick


----------



## drsmurto (28/4/08)

BenH showed me how to do it. Cant take credit for it!

I disconnect all the other gas lines apart from the keg i am filling from.

Turn the pressure down as low as you can while still able to pour.

Chill bottles overnight filled with sanitiser.

Empty bottles of sanitiser, fill with beer. Fill right to the top and then cap straight away.

I think when filling a heap of bottles for the swap i will carb over my desired level since this method results in a slight loss of carb over time.


----------



## RussTaylor (28/4/08)

DrSmurto said:


> An ESB? :unsure: Does that qualify as a dark beer?
> 
> Probably just as much as my dark mild!



Dark beer? Don't remember that, just thought it was nice winter warmers...


----------



## BenH (29/4/08)

mickoz said:


> Bottling from a keg is not something I have done much of yet and the little I have done has been pretty messy




Mick,

More than happy for you to come over for a demonstration. I bottle out of the keg all the time when needed - I have gone from dirty bottles to full ones in less than 20 minutes for a 6 pack (which I wanted to take to a party - and only thought about it as I was walking out the door). 

That's how I'll be doing my case swap beers (though hopefully not in a rush at the last minute!).

BenH.


----------



## BenH (29/4/08)

RussTaylor said:


> ... thought it was nice winter warmers...



Indeed it was. I'm happy for an ESB as long as it can warm the cockles of my heart. As well as the sub-cockles.


----------



## mickoz (29/4/08)

Thanks Guys,

Which part of Adelaide you in Ben?

Mick


----------



## KHB (29/4/08)

Im interested in seeing this too


----------



## drsmurto (29/4/08)

Happy to show any hills/barossa ppl how to bottle from the tap. PM me for details etc


----------



## braufrau (29/4/08)

Hey Mick,

don't forget to bottle one for me!


----------



## RussTaylor (29/4/08)

1. KHB-Chocolate Porter-1098
2. Domonsura - Chocolate Soldier 'Porter type Dark'
3. Adam - Hybrid Belgian Strong Ale
4. wee stu
5. peas_and_corn- Milk Stout
6. Backyard Brewer - Some Type of Porter
7. GMK -AG- Belgian Dark Strong Ale - Trios Pistoles with new 3864 Canadian Belgian Yeast (in stubbies now) + AG BYO Chrismas in a Bottle - spiced Ale brewed this weekend.
8. Homekegger1
9. Jazman (to confirm)
10. choppadoo
11. Rustyc
12. BenH
13. MickOz - Belgian Specialty
14. Tim F -AG- Roggenbier - 3068
15. DrSmurto -AG- Dark Mild
16. Ryan - Stout

Sorry guys, just realised this date clashes with a work function, so I'm out.


----------



## domonsura (29/4/08)

RussTaylor said:


> 1. KHB-Chocolate Porter-1098
> 2. Domonsura - Chocolate Soldier 'Porter type Dark'
> 3. Adam - Hybrid Belgian Strong Ale
> 4. wee stu
> ...



BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!
 :angry: :angry: 
PRIORITIES MAN.........:lol:


----------



## RussTaylor (29/4/08)

domonsura said:


> BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!
> :angry: :angry:
> PRIORITIES MAN.........:lol:



Two piss ups in one day...getting too old for that shite...


----------



## Adamt (29/4/08)

You can still be in the swap... just drop off and pick up another date.


----------



## drsmurto (30/4/08)

I was only kidding about the ESB :unsure: :lol:


----------



## KHB (1/5/08)

KHB-Robust Porter-1098
2. Domonsura - Chocolate Soldier 'Porter type Dark'
3. Adam - Hybrid Belgian Strong Ale
4. wee stu
5. peas_and_corn- Milk Stout
6. Backyard Brewer - Some Type of Porter
7. GMK -AG- Belgian Dark Strong Ale - Trios Pistoles with new 3864 Canadian Belgian Yeast (in stubbies now) + AG BYO Chrismas in a Bottle - spiced Ale brewed this weekend.
8. Homekegger1
9. Jazman (to confirm)
10. choppadoo
11. Rustyc
12. BenH
13. MickOz - Belgian Specialty
14. Tim F -AG- Roggenbier - 3068
15. DrSmurto -AG- Dark Mild
16. Ryan - Stout


Just made this today looking forward to bottling it!! NOT kegging is so much easier


----------



## greg_549 (1/5/08)

Case swaps sound great.. I'll make sure to check here in summer when the theme is a bit lighter in flavour.. And i am not such a lowly goo brewer.  Enjoy!


----------



## drsmurto (1/5/08)

No worries Greg, in the mean time read up on here and if you are keen to watch an AG being done I am sure anyone on this list would be more than willing to have a slave extra pair of hands. I'm in the hills (Mt Torrens) and am using the 'dodgy esky with a tap' setup your HBS guy told you about altho i like to think its a tad more complicated than that - its not!

I will be brewing a few pilsners in the not too distant future so will give a shout out when i am brewing next.

Cheers
DrSmurto


----------



## greg_549 (1/5/08)

Thanks mate.
I might just find my own brewing feet through obvious stupidity and brewing liquid sour-sobs for a while. But i'll hassle you with stupid questions such as.. 'my local home brew store employee said....'


----------



## peas_and_corn (4/5/08)

OK, I'm brewing it, so I can't change my mind now...

KHB-Robust Porter-1098
2. Domonsura - Chocolate Soldier 'Porter type Dark'
3. Adam - Hybrid Belgian Strong Ale
4. wee stu
5. peas_and_corn- Russian Imperial Stout (hmm... probably needs to wait a bit after the swap before drinking...)
6. Backyard Brewer - Some Type of Porter
7. GMK -AG- Belgian Dark Strong Ale - Trios Pistoles with new 3864 Canadian Belgian Yeast (in stubbies now) + AG BYO Chrismas in a Bottle - spiced Ale brewed this weekend.
8. Homekegger1
9. Jazman (to confirm)
10. choppadoo
11. Rustyc
12. BenH
13. MickOz - Belgian Specialty
14. Tim F -AG- Roggenbier - 3068
15. DrSmurto -AG- Dark Mild
16. Ryan - Stout


----------



## homekegger1 (4/5/08)

Ryan is out. Too busy moving house to brew. I also have been lashed up with work commitments. However I will drop of my beers to BYB and pick-up all your fantastic beers in the future. Hoping to pull a swift one to get out of work, but not too much chance of that.

KHB-Robust Porter-1098
2. Domonsura - Chocolate Soldier 'Porter type Dark'
3. Adam - Hybrid Belgian Strong Ale
4. wee stu
5. peas_and_corn- Russian Imperial Stout (hmm... probably needs to wait a bit after the swap before drinking...)
6. Backyard Brewer - Some Type of Porter
7. GMK -AG- Belgian Dark Strong Ale - Trios Pistoles with new 3864 Canadian Belgian Yeast (in stubbies now) + AG BYO Chrismas in a Bottle - spiced Ale brewed this weekend.
8. Homekegger1 - Brown Porter - 1098
9. Jazman (to confirm)
10. choppadoo
11. Rustyc
12. BenH
13. MickOz - Belgian Specialty
14. Tim F -AG- Roggenbier - 3068
15. DrSmurto -AG- Dark Mild
[/quote]


----------



## ~MikE (4/5/08)

Hey guys, I'm keen, will have to check to see if i can make it but yeah, what happens at a case swap?
sorry for noob question 
-Mike


----------



## domonsura (4/5/08)

hehe...what happens at a case swap......well, we grease a pig...and............

no but seriously. You just do a brew and bottle the appropriate number of brews according to how many are taking part, and you take them along. Everybody takes home a mixed case to enjoy, and sometimes we pass a little bit of judgement..... But mainly we just have a good time, and use it as an event to get together and have some fun, try some beers, share some food etc......generally a really good day/night, and I'm expecting that this one will be no exception at Andy's house. 
There have been a couple of withdrawls lately, so if you can put a half decent brew together and feel like a good day out, come along. It's in the Barossa this time though so sort out a driver or score a tent and book a spot on the lawn....


----------



## ~MikE (5/5/08)

sweet, i just checked and i don't have hockey that weekend 

1. KHB-Khocaholic Porter
2. Domonsura
3. Adam - Hybrid Belgian Strong Ale
4. wee stu
5. peas_and_corn- Russian Imperial Stout
6. Backyard Brewer - (AG) Some Type of Porter - Nottingham Ale Yeast
7. GMK - Belgian Dark Strong Ale
8. Homekegger1 - Robust Porter
9. Jazman smoked porter or dopplebock
10. choppadoo - Russian Imperial Stout
11. Rustyc - Scottish Ale
12. BenH - Northern English Brown Ale
13. MickOz - Belgian Specialty
14. Tim F
15. DrSmurto - Dark Mild - AG - Wyeast 1187 ringwood
16. Ryan - Stout
17. ~MikE - Porter or black ale

(from the wiki page)

EDIT: is there any standardization for bottles?


----------



## Tim F (5/5/08)

Hey Mike, I copied the list from the post above as I'm not sure if the wiki is as up to date. Someone correct me if I'm wrong. Standard bottle size is longnecks, but I think 1 or 2 people are bringing 2 stubbies instead.

I just pitched the yeast in my Roggenbier for the swap! My 1st batch was pretty nice and I've just tweaked it a little bit so hopefully this one will be even better. And it looks like I got about 7% more efficiency than I was aiming for so this should be a nice winter warmer 


1. KHB-Robust Porter-1098
2. Domonsura - Chocolate Soldier 'Porter type Dark'
3. Adam - Hybrid Belgian Strong Ale
4. wee stu
5. peas_and_corn- Russian Imperial Stout (hmm... probably needs to wait a bit after the swap before drinking...)
6. Backyard Brewer - Some Type of Porter
7. GMK -AG- Belgian Dark Strong Ale - Trios Pistoles with new 3864 Canadian Belgian Yeast (in stubbies now) + AG BYO Chrismas in a Bottle - spiced Ale brewed this weekend.
8. Homekegger1 - Brown Porter - 1098
9. Jazman (to confirm)
10. choppadoo
11. Rustyc
12. BenH
13. MickOz - Belgian Specialty
14. Tim F -AG- Roggenbier - 3068
15. DrSmurto -AG- Dark Mild
16. ~MikE - Porter or black ale


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (5/5/08)

Only 61 more sleeps to go.

BYB


----------



## ~MikE (5/5/08)

Tim F said:


> Hey Mike, I copied the list from the post above as I'm not sure if the wiki is as up to date. Someone correct me if I'm wrong. Standard bottle size is longnecks, but I think 1 or 2 people are bringing 2 stubbies instead.



ok, i don't have too many longnecks on me, would people prefer 2 stubbies or one PET bottle?


----------



## drsmurto (5/5/08)

The coopers PET bottles are fine.


----------



## jojai (22/5/08)

Maybe I'll be good at AG next year and be able to take part in something like this! If it's in Nuri again next year I can crash at my granny's too


----------



## GMK (22/5/08)

You are welcome up at my place and can brew AG here - I am planing on doing an AG Forbidden Fruit this Weekend.

Should still be ready for the swap in time.


----------



## peas_and_corn (23/5/08)

I'm quite looking forward to this swap! Hmm, must look into the whole 'accommodation' thing, so driving won't be a problem...


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (23/5/08)

peas_and_corn said:


> I'm quite looking forward to this swap! Hmm, must look into the whole 'accommodation' thing, so driving won't be a problem...




Bring a stretcher bed or I may be able to loan a couple. Room in the bar for at least a couple. 

BYB


----------



## ~MikE (24/5/08)

Sweet! my porterish beer (not really sure what actually constitutes a porter - just threw it together in beersmith) has almost finished primary. is also my first attempt using hops flowers (90g of styrian goldings) - smells and tastes very nice indeed.


----------



## peas_and_corn (24/5/08)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> Bring a stretcher bed or I may be able to loan a couple. Room in the bar for at least a couple.
> 
> BYB



Hmm, I might have to take you up on that one!


----------



## Tim F (27/5/08)

Well, I just finished bottling... it's in the hands of the beer gods now 
Of course, since this is for the swap I made every rookie mistake under the sun. Can anyone picture me mopping up beer off the kitchen floor? Just squeaked out enough bottles luckily.

By the way what's the best hotel/motel in Nuriootpa, anyone know?


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (28/5/08)

Tim F said:


> Well, I just finished bottling... it's in the hands of the beer gods now
> Of course, since this is for the swap I made every rookie mistake under the sun. Can anyone picture me mopping up beer off the kitchen floor? Just squeaked out enough bottles luckily.
> 
> By the way what's the best hotel/motel in Nuriootpa, anyone know?




There is a cheap budget motel within staggering distance of my place, then there is another more up-market one about a stagger and a half. Vine Inn Hotel, Top Drop Motel Barossa Valley, and the Nuriootpa Caravan Park over my back fence, My place, Roberts Crt


----------



## drsmurto (2/6/08)

Brewed the Dark Mild yesterday. 4 hour mash.... helluva brew day. Think it might tip the scales at a hefty 3% instead of my target 2.6%.

If it doesnt turn out ok i have an english IIPA as a backup.


----------



## Adamt (2/6/08)

Mine got brewed on Friday, hit my efficiency but got 26L instead of 18L.. even after a 2 hour boil :S

I guess it's alright, more for me!


----------



## mickoz (2/6/08)

Mine has been sitting in the keg for the last month.

Think I'll call it Goblin Rocket Fuel  It has 11.3% ABV, the bad thing is you can't tell 

Mick


----------



## ~MikE (3/6/08)

just bottled mine for the case swap. i'm calling it "Golding's Baby" (90g of flavour and aroma Styrian goldings flowers, oooh yeah)


----------



## drsmurto (3/6/08)

~MikE said:


> just bottled mine for the case swap. i'm calling it "Golding's Baby" (90g of flavour and aroma Styrian goldings flowers, oooh yeah)



Looking forward to that mate - used 25g of kiwi styrian flowers at flameout on the mild. Never used them before so keen to find out how it turns out. 22L leaves plenty of room for sampling........


----------



## BenH (3/6/08)

DrSmurto said:


> 4 hour mash....



Are you serious? What happened? :huh:


----------



## drsmurto (4/6/08)

BenH said:


> Are you serious? What happened? :huh:



Missed strike temp so faffed about with hot and cold water adjusting till i was around 4L/kg and still out. Had to drop sis off to bus stop but discovered buses dont run from Lobethal to city on the weekends :angry: so ended up driving her home (Bowden). And you think public transport in the city is pathetic......

4 hours later i added mash out water! Ended up with OG of 1.044 instead of 1.040 and with the extra litre of wort my efficiency went from 70 to 80%.

1187 is chewing on it now and will taste it constantly to see how it goes. Smelt and tasted good last night after 48 hours in the fermenter.


----------



## BenH (5/6/08)

DrSmurto said:


> Ended up with OG of 1.044 instead of 1.040 and with the extra litre of wort my efficiency went from 70 to 80%.



Efficiency up, that's a positive I guess.  Wonder if the extra long mash allowed alpha amylase to do it's job thoroughly... maybe over-thoroughly :huh: ... perhaps you'll end up with a high attenuation despite using Ringwood? 

Look forward to the tasting anyway!

Bottling my swap beer from the keg tonight. Just finished the washing and sanitising, about to fill the bottles. I do hope that there's enough left in the keg to finish them all, I haven't enough time to brew more if I run out.


----------



## BenH (5/6/08)

Can all involved in the swap please check the wiki page to make sure the listing is up to date? :beer:


----------



## Adamt (6/6/08)

Yesssssuh. I'm now up to date with yeast information! Hot damn, it's only a month away.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (6/6/08)

Adamt said:


> Hot damn, it's only a month away.




29 sleeps to be precise  . Since this is my first case swap and the time is getting close could all those "attending" please advise me so as soon as possible. PM would be great :super: Also for those who want to bunk it there may be room for a few (three)


BYB


----------



## ~MikE (6/6/08)

hmmm, looking at the wiki page, there's a few yeast strains i don't have (i've yet to even try a non-dried yeast). i'm definitly gonna have to get some slants ready.


----------



## drsmurto (13/6/08)

Will be bottling mine after all (instead of kegging then bottling) so free samples of Wyeast 1187 Ringwood yeast for all! (2nd generation - assuming it starts at zero in the smackpack...)

Damn i love this yeast :beer:


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (17/6/08)

I currently have some Bairds Medium Crystal, 20kg to spare to be exact. Looking at swapping some for the following if someone wants to:

Weyerman Carared
Roast Barley
Dark Crystal
Wheat Malt
Weyermann Carafa II
Weyerman Caramunich II

The case swap is here in a few weeks so someone may be able to link it in with that.

BYB


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (18/6/08)

OK just a little over two weeks to go before the swap, so far I have seven attendee's for the swap.We have sixteen down for the swap. For those of you who are still deciding I do have room in the back yard for around four tents. If you arent conservative you may be able to share. As for what to bring, I have decided that I don't like washing glasses so if you can bring your favourite that would be great otherwise I can supply those disposible type beer cups. Bring along some nibbles, beer nuts go great with beer. I have a barby on hand or we can settle for pizza from the award winning pizzaria that is close by. If you have kids no problems I have a couple that need to be kept ammused. For those that are camping I was planning for an eggs and bacon recovery session next morning. Have spoken with Wayne from Beerbelly and we were thinking about an early start on the Saturday for an AG, undecided yet as what to make. So step up those who are down for the swap and I have not heard from. The Barossa is only around an hours drive to the Adelaide CBD so its not like going to Smiggins Holes 

BYB


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (18/6/08)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> OK just a little over two weeks to go before the swap, so far I have seven attendee's for the swap.We have sixteen down for the swap. For those of you who are still deciding I do have room in the back yard for around four tents. If you arent conservative you may be able to share. As for what to bring, I have decided that I don't like washing glasses so if you can bring your favourite that would be great otherwise I can supply those disposible type beer cups. Bring along some nibbles, beer nuts go great with beer. I have a barby on hand or we can settle for pizza from the award winning pizzaria that is close by. If you have kids no problems I have a couple that need to be kept ammused. For those that are camping I was planning for an eggs and bacon recovery session next morning. Have spoken with Wayne from Beerbelly and we were thinking about an early start on the Saturday for an AG, undecided yet as what to make. So step up those who are down for the swap and I have not heard from. The Barossa is only around an hours drive to the Adelaide CBD so its not like going to Smiggins Holes
> 
> BYB




BUMP. Put this on late last night want to give others the chance to see it.

BYB


----------



## GMK (18/6/08)

Can you post a confirmation list of the people in the swap and what beers they are bringing so that we can work out the number of stubbies/bottles we need to bring...


----------



## homekegger1 (18/6/08)

I am in, but won't be there till the evening. I have a proter in longnecks ready to go. Been bottled for sometime.

Cheers

HK


----------



## Adamt (18/6/08)

Latest list is in the Wiki, GMK. Link.

Looks like 15 is the magic number.


----------



## domonsura (18/6/08)

Ohhhhhh yeah...it's getting close now...I can FEEL it. Mark out a spot in the back yard for the tent Andy. I'm looking forward to those bacon & eggs too mate, I'll have mine sunny side up. Where can we get hold of a whole leg of bacon up there? (There must be a good local butcher up there who smokes his own) Maybe we need to knock up some hollandaise to go with them, put a little extra fat into the gut to help the recovery... mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (19/6/08)

domonsura said:


> Maybe we need to knock up some hollandaise to go with them, put a little extra fat into the gut to help the recovery... mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm




Now I know what hollandaise is.

BYB


----------



## drsmurto (19/6/08)

So timf and weestu, what are you brewing?

Have refrained from kegging mine just yet as i figure the less time it spends on tap, the more likely i will have 15 bottles worth! :lol:


----------



## Adamt (19/6/08)

Haven't seen old wee stu around for a while, I hope he hasn't forgot!


----------



## Tim F (21/6/08)

Updated the wiki now - I'm doing a roggenbier. I had one bottled and ready a couple of weeks ago but on opening a bottle it's turned out to be a gusher for some reason. I'm wondering if I had a bit of a stuck ferment because of repitching slurry that had been sitting for a bit too long. I'm just going to brew a fresh batch tomorrow so it will be bottled by the swap but it will want to age a few weeks before drinking.

Oh yeah I'll be attending with the missus - but we're going to stay at a motel I reckon.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (22/6/08)

Tim F said:


> Updated the wiki now - I'm doing a roggenbier. I had one bottled and ready a couple of weeks ago but on opening a bottle it's turned out to be a gusher for some reason. I'm wondering if I had a bit of a stuck ferment because of repitching slurry that had been sitting for a bit too long. I'm just going to brew a fresh batch tomorrow so it will be bottled by the swap but it will want to age a few weeks before drinking.
> 
> Oh yeah I'll be attending with the missus - but we're going to stay at a motel I reckon.




Look forward to the meeting.Was actually through Woodside today. Saturday drive so to speak.

BYB


----------



## himzol (22/6/08)

domonsura said:


> (There must be a good local butcher up there who smokes his own)



Linke's in main street of Nuri... Best small goods in the world.

H.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (22/6/08)

himzo said:


> Linke's in main street of Nuri... Best small goods in the world.
> 
> H.




a hah or else Shulz's butcher in Angaston both quality but at an upmarket price.

BYB


----------



## drsmurto (23/6/08)

Hmmmm. I have 6 empty kegs and have resisted the temptation to take the only beer i have in secondary and keg it as its the swap beer. I thought there was only 1 week to go so thought i might just make it but having been informed there are 2 weeks i am in trouble. 

All i have to drink is 2 x 6 packs left behind by mates who decided my beer was better. Carlton cold and tooheys old.  

Might have to 'sample' a few of the beers in primary..... h34r:


----------



## drsmurto (26/6/08)

Couldnt resist any longer. Its now on tap and have sampled a few and its not a bad drop if i do say so myself.

Hopefully i can restrain myself between now and next weekend :unsure:


----------



## ~MikE (26/6/08)

DrSmurto said:


> Couldnt resist any longer. Its now on tap and have sampled a few and its not a bad drop if i do say so myself.
> 
> Hopefully i can restrain myself between now and next weekend :unsure:



nice, i'm looking foward to the dregs 

on another note, how many longnecks was it? (i'm guessing 15 - i'm gonna bring 2 x stubbies tho) and we're taking them to beerbelly sometime next week?


----------



## drsmurto (26/6/08)

15 pick axe, 30 stubs.

I think Wayne is a drop off point if you are planning on missing out on all the fun. Check out the 2007 thread for piccies, we had a ball. I'm packing the swag so am in for a huge night and the aftermath the next morning for a greasy breakfast. Wayne will be taking my keys i suspect....

9 sleeps to go! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## ~MikE (26/6/08)

ah ok, so i'll just bring it along with me then. so how many are going so far do we know?


----------



## domonsura (26/6/08)

DrSmurto said:


> 15 pick axe, 30 stubs.
> 
> I think Wayne is a drop off point if you are planning on missing out on all the fun. Check out the 2007 thread for piccies, we had a ball. I'm packing the swag so am in for a huge night and the aftermath the next morning for a greasy breakfast. Wayne will be taking my keys i suspect....
> 
> 9 sleeps to go! :icon_chickcheers:



I will be in the same boat, so how about we just let Andy's wife look after the keys eh?  Think that might be safest. Geez...9 sleeps..I spose I should bottle this beer then.....I've had to leave the keg off the tap so the missus doesn't drink it, she's decided that it's not bad after all...... :angry: can't bloody win.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (26/6/08)

~MikE said:


> ah ok, so i'll just bring it along with me then. so how many are going so far do we know?





At last count I had around 11 brewers + a few ring ins from next door. Just to remind attendee's that I have a portable magic box besides the font in the bar. If anyone wants to bring along something we can trial through the box  don't hold back. All I need is an extra reg. I have a spare bottle.... Currently on keg rations, but I should have enough to keep me happy and beyond... BTW I am an 80's fan of music so you know what will be heard... PF, DS, CC. I will let the older generation work it out..... If anyone has some music DVD's bring them along will hopefully have something set-up to watch them on...

AdamT
KHB
GMK (special appearance but not for long)
Homekegger1 (towards evening)
Domonsura
Rustyc
DrSmurto
peas and corn
mickoz
MikE
Back Yard Brewer (mine host  )
Jazman

+ a few dropper inners.....


----------



## Tim F (26/6/08)

Geez I'm just going to squeak it in I reckon. Just started the boil for my swap beer, after the last one didn't turn out.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (27/6/08)

~MikE said:


> ah ok, so i'll just bring it along with me then. so how many are going so far do we know?




Update.......

AdamT
KHB
GMK (special appearance but not for long)
Homekegger1 (towards evening)
Domonsura
Rustyc
DrSmurto
peas and corn
mickoz
MikE
Back Yard Brewer (mine host party.gif )
Jazman
Tim F

+ a few dropper inners.....View attachment 19845


----------



## Rustyc30 (29/6/08)

Well under a week to go now and can't wait, bottled my brew yesterday after re brewing as I was not happy with the first attempt so I it will have a best after date on it. Also got a keg from a batch as well which I have just put on tap and having my first glass now. Looking forward to seeing everyone there and getting some great brews.

BYB just keeged up a bitsa IPA and wanted to see if another keg is need for consumption on the day if it is happy to bring it up. 

One other thing the missus is going to be coming up as well (don't worry she is a beer drinker as well) she been nagging me to see if there are going to be any other significant others there on the day. 

anyway a few photo's of my brew. look forward to see you all next saturday 

Rusty


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (30/6/08)

> BYB just keeged up a bitsa IPA and wanted to see if another keg is need for consumption on the day if it is happy to bring it up.



Is the Pope a Catholic. Can't see the harm even if it is a K&K.




> One other thing the missus is going to be coming up as well (don't worry she is a beer drinker as well) she been nagging me to see if there are going to be any other significant others there on the day.



My Trouble & Strife will be present, I would think that could be very significant. May need someone for rationing of liquid if it comes to that. Also think there could be a couple more ladies here on the day.

BYB


----------



## Rustyc30 (30/6/08)

BYB Don't worry it is AG just had a heep of hops left in the fridge that I made a hop burst out of them so end comming out at the upper end of the bitter scale but a few brewer mate enjoyed a glass the other night. So i'll bring it along and every one can judge


----------



## Adamt (30/6/08)

I may bring a keg of a Coopers'ish beer too... got enough fridge space?


----------



## ~MikE (30/6/08)

i got some 8-9% APA that should be ready that i can bring


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (3/7/08)

Ok two more sleeps till the day, shit, hasnt time flown. For those coming, keep an eye out for the sign that will be strategically placed around the place. Should be a good day at around 17c. Have plenty of shelter and know doubt there will be plenty of photo's after. Currently have around 6 sleep overs ATM which should all make for a good story come the morning. Eggs and bacon followed by a hagover cure 

Back Yard Brewer


----------



## Adamt (3/7/08)

Looks like I'll be crashing there too (not sure if you had me down or not), I've got a spot in Wayne-O's tent. I don't eat much anyway 

I'll be bringing a corny of Aussie ale, do you want me to bring a bronco tap, or is there enough taps? Let me know if you still need a regulator and I'll bring mine along.

Cheers


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (3/7/08)

Adamt said:


> Looks like I'll be crashing there too (not sure if you had me down or not), I've got a spot in Wayne-O's tent. I don't eat much anyway
> 
> I'll be bringing a corny of Aussie ale, do you want me to bring a bronco tap, or is there enough taps? Let me know if you still need a regulator and I'll bring mine along.
> 
> Cheers




That tally included AdamT spoke to Wayne tonight. He will bring a reg. Bring the bronco, you never know. As for sleeping arrangments its up to you who/what you sleep with  

BYB


----------



## Tim F (3/7/08)

Well it's really touch and go whether my swap beer is ready in time. It's still at 1.020 and I'd be wanting it to go down another 8 points before I even think of bottling it. If I do bottle it I'll use plastic just to be on the safe side. I guess the alternative is I could bring up this hoeggarden kinda thing I bottled the other week if a few people don't mind 2 stubbies instead of longnecks.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (3/7/08)

Tim F said:


> Well it's really touch and go whether my swap beer is ready in time. It's still at 1.020 and I'd be wanting it to go down another 8 points before I even think of bottling it. If I do bottle it I'll use plastic just to be on the safe side. I guess the alternative is I could bring up this hoeggarden kinda thing I bottled the other week if a few people don't mind 2 stubbies instead of longnecks.




Instead of rushing it I really don't have an issue waiting. Wayne at Beerbelly might offer to hold the case at his shop when it is ready. I along with everyone else normally see him for supplies from time to time so it may be convenient for others?? 

BYB


----------



## drsmurto (4/7/08)

My Hobgoblin ish clone has been in the keg for a week now with a plug of styrians drowning in it (what a way to go!). Its still a tad green but its tasting good at this stage so will bring that along with a picnic tap. 

All i have to do now is whip up a label and bottle the case swap beer (i hope i have left enough in the keg....)

BYB - hangover cure idea - a powerade and a bogan juice (aka FUIC) with a greasy brekky and i reckon we will be set.


----------



## Adamt (4/7/08)

Just cracked a swap beer.. it went "fsst." Not quite carbonated yet! I'll blame it on winter! Isn't it lovely how I was one of those who wanted things organised so beers would be ready in time? Aaaaaaaaanyway...

Tasting brilliant though, just a bit under-attenuated but should be better with a little carbonic bite.

Please tack any extra information regarding best after dates, and the like in the Wiki article. 

I'm saying this now as it may be fruitless trying to remember anything tomorrow, with the amount of beer we will have on hand! -_- 

See you all tomorrow.


----------



## 3G (5/7/08)

Shame i couldnt make it, have fun fellas.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (6/7/08)

Well the dust is starting to settle after the big day out. Domonsura awoke from his slumber this morning only to visit the back of the shed, return, then go back to doing what kiwi's do best, sleep. Smurto took the glass smashing award. Never known some one to smash a glass get another then proceed to smash that one!! RustyC and Mrs RustyC left for their motel room at 7.30pm and returned all smiles this morning for barby breakfast h34r: KHB pulled up stumps at around 8.30pm seems the new addition to the family is taking it out of him. No doubt there will be other awards but this scribe is still recovering. 

Took photo's in high res thus the numerous posts that will follow




Phone link up with Sqyre trying to force drink "His Precious"


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (6/7/08)

Something interesting going on here?

KHB, Dr Smurto, AdamT, Peas and Corn, MikE


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (6/7/08)

Brothers in arms or should that be pea's in a pod??


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (6/7/08)

Part of the stayers club bunking in for the night. Yes AdamT woke up looking the same. A bottle or two of port became very empty when the lights went out. Maybe that was what Dom's behind the shed visit was all about this morning :lol:


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (6/7/08)

KHB before he pulled up stumps early and RustyC all smiles before leaving with Mrs RustyC


----------



## Rustyc30 (6/7/08)

Well a great day was had by all I even managed to do some wine tasting on the way home congrats to Andy for putting on a great show.

Went through my swap beer when i got home a found 3 longys of mine still there then I remembered that I left 2 500ml bottle in the create so i think that they have been swapped instead of the long necks so whom ever ended up with them just let me know and I'll work out how to get the longys out to you. 

Once again a great day cant wait for the christmas swap 

cheers 

Rusty


----------



## domonsura (6/7/08)

Right then. Now that I've made it back home and recovered a little bit, here are some pics of last nights debauchery.......I'm sure there will be others.

Observations from the evening from me are 

Smurto needs a plastic glass.
It's not possible to have an empty vessel around this lot. Homekegger was tracking me down every bloody five minutes to see if my glass was empty so he could fill it back up again........
Back Yard Brewer has the rottenest ass of anyone I've ever met
Peas & corn loses the ability to think when you give him alcohol
RustyC (and Jana) are pikers  (Ducking for the motel room at 8.30ish or something insane like that....hmmmmmmmmmmm careful Russ - that's how you end up with kids  )
Andy (BYB) is a bastard, because he has an awesome little bar...
 When you are having a chunder in the back yard in the morning - Andy's neighbours choooks WILL laugh at you.
 So now for those photos....




First order of the day was to pick on Andy's lovely wife Belinda, who for some reason has something against cameras. Hence she got lots of pics taken of her. 




(KHB/Ben trying to convince her that it's really not that bad.....)




Gotcha.....




Next came Jazman, who we had to trick into getting in front of the lense......quick duck adam....




All the swap cases, sorted and promptly forgotten about...












You can see that it's all starting to get into full swing........


----------



## domonsura (6/7/08)

GMK Kenny & his girls




Nice contrived group photo........




Not sure who this dude was, but he's a funny bugger (One of Andy's neighbours? )




Watching the big screen (Smurto was mesmerised by this and Pink Floyd later on)


----------



## domonsura (6/7/08)

I think you can see what stage Smurto was at here....I think this was about 1.30am, and this started a little hat fashion parade with Smurto and Adam...
























and me, mulleted as all hell (don't even remember the pic being taken)- but enough said about that eh


----------



## domonsura (6/7/08)

mickoz & Andy




The boys all being geeky, trying to break my laptop/hack it with their bluetooth phones etc, and generally get into trouble.....it got put away about 2 minutes later.....




MikeE and smurto again




Not sure what he was up to, I didn't really want to know.




We had to lock Andy out of his own bar, for the safety of our own lungs.....(that smell is not normal Andy. NOT normal. )




And then the night quickly deteriorated...........no description necessary right Andy  

All in all a DAMN GOOD NIGHT!!
Thanks Andy and Belinda for your awesome hospitality, very much appreciated. I had the best night out I've had in a long time and I'm pretty sure the same goes for all.
Cheers

Wayne

Below- The Beerbelly 'Portable Brewery' !! We were going to brew without bothering to take it off the ute, but it didn't happen. Some SENSIBLE people intervened and suggested that it might not be too good to have the NASA running so close to a 60 litre LPG tank on the back.... Spoilports.....


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (6/7/08)

KHB the two schooner screamer. Crash and burn man, crash and burn.


BYB


----------



## KHB (6/7/08)

it turned out to be a bloody great day. Some great pics dom, not sure belinda will think that though!! BYB and Dr Smurto both had hobgoblin clones which were very tasty. Rustyc had a nice IPA, also tried a really nice dopplebock which i think belonged to AdamT.


Cheers KHB


----------



## Jazman (6/7/08)

Big thanks to backyard brewer for his hospitality was a good day


----------



## KHB (6/7/08)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> \
> 
> KHB the two schooner screamer. Crash and burn man, crash and burn.
> 
> ...




Just to note i dont normally drink solid for 8 hours in a day and having a new born at home dosnt help. It was nice to get a good nites sleep!!



Nice of you to add this after my message about you with ur wang out!!  

I have to say i think i was looking the best in the morning though  


Cheers KHB


----------



## Adamt (6/7/08)

Yep, great day/night all... some amazing beers tried, and some even better port! Just a shame I can't remember too many of the beers... trying over a dozen in the space of a couple of hours was too much for my tired head to remember 

Much thanks to Andy/Belinda for their hospitality!

I think it's nearly bed time...


----------



## Tim F (6/7/08)

Haha looks like it was pretty messy. Sorry I didn't get up there but glad I didn't end up behind any sheds 

My swap beer didn't make it to the swap, but I'll be bottling this week and taking it down to beerbelly. Is there anyone who needs me to get it to them some other way? Let us know if so.


----------



## drsmurto (7/7/08)

Ouch! And one of the glasses that leapt out of my hands was one of my own i brought along.... <_< 

Good to meet some more new faces. I think cameras should be banned at these do's.....

A big thanks to Andy and Belinda for hosting. Where did you get the leberwurst and wash rind cheese from, they were killer!

Knocked off one of my case swaps last night to see if it was holding carbonation. It is so drink it at your leisure.

Andys Hobgoblin was very nice, Bens CPA clone was spot on. I vaguely recall the doppelbock (nice) and an IPA (also nice) and then it gets fuzzy. 

That big screen was mesmerising wasnt it?  

The keg of Hobgoblin i brought along had only been in the keg for 6 days and i had maybe 3 pints out of it before bringing it along. Its now virtually empty! I will have to brew that again asap!

Had a ball, cant wait till the next one. My partner didnt say no when i asked her if we could host the next one. I think that means yes?!  

Cheers and beers
DrSmurto


----------



## ~MikE (7/7/08)

DrSmurto said:


> The keg of Hobgoblin i brought along had only been in the keg for 6 days and i had maybe 3 pints out of it before bringing it along. Its now virtually empty! I will have to brew that again asap!



yeah, i remember making a bit of a dent in that one, friggen awsome 

Thanks Andy and Belinda for hosting and everyone else for the beer awesomness.

-Mike


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (7/7/08)

DrSmurto said:


> Ouch! And one of the glasses that leapt out of my hands was one of my own i brought along.... <_<
> 
> Good to meet some more new faces. I think cameras should be banned at these do's.....
> 
> ...




Or at least the batteries removed. Someone may get caught in an uncompromising position. The bacon & white pudding were from Shulz's butcher in Angaston and the cheese came from the Angaston Cheese Shop. As for your keg, the death of it was quick and swift. I hope your partner knows what "actually goes on at these swaps" Its not all beer and skittles.
Anyway great day and early to bed yesterday. May have to call Dom "The Possum" You know how if there is to much light a Possum will always retreat to somewhere it is darker h34r: 

BYB


----------



## drsmurto (7/7/08)

Having witnessed a 'Team Stonkered Adventure' (tm) my partner is well versed on the drunken debauchery that occurs when large numbers of people meet with the sole purpose of drinking every last drop of alcohol in the place....  

At least the swaps are only 1 day! 

Too early to call dates and attendees for the xmas swap but will definitely put my hand up to host. We have a HUGE backyard so plenty of place to pitch tents and embarrass ourselves with some cricket.....

Taking a day off this week to do my first decoction - a Bo Pils that will be ready just in time for the swap!

Shulzs butcher ey? Sounds like an excuse to visit the barossa and soon. The leberwurst was bewdiful..... :icon_drool2:


----------



## braufrau (7/7/08)

I think your partner must be *very* understanding!


----------



## BenH (7/7/08)

I'm sorry I couldn't make it. Instead, I had great fun <_< packing boxes for our impending house move.

Look forward to trying the beers - thanks to DrSmurto for transporting them for me.

My Duffelcoat Alt can be drunk immediately (wiki updated).


----------



## ~MikE (7/7/08)

BenH said:


> My Duffelcoat Alt can be drunk immediately (wiki updated).



i figured due to the lack of a yeast cake. I tried it last night and i must say it's very nice


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (7/7/08)

All these brewers already drinking-tasting their case swap. Me I am still not up to it. Hopefully by this week-end.

BYB


----------



## drsmurto (7/7/08)

Seems i have picked up a nice cold after Saturday night.....

And i thought all that alcohol would have been enough to kill any bug crazy enough to get that close to me. 

I wont be drinking any of the swap beers for a few days to detox a bit, apparently i snored a bit last night!


----------



## homekegger1 (7/7/08)

Well Guys, I gotta say, I had a great night. Good to catch up with a few familar faces and a few new ones. Although by the time I rocked up, it was well into the swap and everyone was well on their way... :icon_cheers: 

Got to try some great beers. Rustys IPA and Smurto's Hobgoblin were well received as were the beers on tap inside the doghouse. (Hobgoblin and something else) 

Was introduced to something new - Hop infused vodka. Thanks ~Mike it went well in the All Amarillo Ale you provided. Could still taste the cascade in a couple of burps on Sunday... :icon_drool2: 

I have a plastic drinking glass I can bring along next time for Smurto the glass smasher.  Shame poor Ben was a little tired. Looked well under the weather after eating the Mexican pizza. And as for you Andy, that large pink appendage that made an appearance later in the night...  

All in all a great night had. Thanks for all those that were there for making it a worth while trip for me. Thanks to Andy and Belinda for their awesome hospitality and I look forward to catching up again soon.

Cheers

HK

p.s. I had to work early the next morning and was well under the weather for most of the day. Playing catch-up was not the best of ideas...


----------



## imellor (7/7/08)

Ok only 30 min away was this Kidman Beheaded. Please explain. :lol:


----------



## choppadoo (8/7/08)

Hi all,

*WARNING* - 10. choppadoo - Foreign Extra Stout - AG - Wyeast 1332 Northwest Ale is a gusher!

cracked one of my caseswap stouts tonight and it was a gusher. not infected, just very keen to get out of the bottle. just thought i'd warn you before you go out and ruin your finest persian rug. otherwise i think it came out alright, others may disagree. one of my mates referred to it as "abbotsford on 'roids". i think that was a compliment. looks like i missed out on a few shenanigans on the weekend, look forward to sinking my teeth into the products.

cheers,
chops


----------



## Adamt (8/7/08)

I'll make sure to put it in the fridge then 

It's cold enough to drink beers (especially winter beers) straight from the unrefrigerated case!


----------



## choppadoo (8/7/08)

Shit yeah, its cold enough to drink straight from the fermenter. But then again, that habits not really temperature dependent is it...


----------

